# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Experimenting With Nootropics to Increase Mental Capacity, Clarity - The Atlantic

## Dream Guide Team

*Experimenting With Nootropics to Increase Mental Capacity, Clarity**The Atlantic*He attributed my *lucid dreaming* to increased levels of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine, which enhances REM dreaming. Alpha Brain has two ingredients that boost acetylcholine levels: GPC choline, which the body converts to acetylcholine, *...***

----------

